# KY 442 Pegasus



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Where was she built & who was skipper of her


John


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

John she was built 1990 by Dragon Marine.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks very much Mike


----------

